# Trenddatenaufzeichnung Webvisu



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf einem 750-8202 Strommessungen über einen längeren Zeitraum (ca.6 Monate) aufzeichnen und in der WebVisu darstellen.
Gibt es hier ne Möglichkeit dies ohne csv loggen zu realisieren? Es gibt doch einen Punkt in den Zielsystemeinstellungen "Trenddatenaufzeichnung innerhalb der Steuerung".
Was hat es damit auf sich?

VG
NSN


----------



## ClMak (5 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ja es gibt eine Möglichkeit. Schau Dir dazu einmal den Anwendungshinweis Datenplotter von Wago an:

http://www.wago.de/download.esm?file=\download\00306509_0.zip&name=Anwendungshinweis_Dataplott_de.zip

Gruß
ClMak


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (6 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

super danke für die Info. Gibt es so ne Auswertemöglichkeit der CSV auch auf nem lokalen PC?

Gruß NSN


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

hat jemand eine gute Lösung so eine Art der CSV Auswertung wie der Dataplotter für nen lokalen Windows PC. 

Gruß NSN


----------



## Termi (12 Mai 2015)

Wie fit bist Du in c# ? Da hätte ich eine Möglichkeit. Ist aber bei mir erst in Arbeit. Kannst ja mit werkeln. Ich will das ebenfalls noch realisieren. Bei mir laufen Temperaturwerte (30Sensoren * 1/min/Woche) in eine CSV (20xx-KW1 bis 20xx-KW52). Sind halt pro Jahr 52 Dateien je ca. 1,56 MB. Meine 32GB Karte lacht sich darüber schlapp. Jedoch mit CoDeSys-Mitteln ist eine Anzeige nicht zu stemmen. Ich hatte schon viel versucht. Aber wenn Du ein Array mit 10080 Datenpunken auf ein Histogramm loslässt, ist Ende im Gelände und wenn Du noch drei -10 Grafen willst kommen weiße Fahnen aus dem  Controller ;-). Natürlich kann man Ausschnitte nehmen etc. ist aber ne wilde Rechnerei und ich denke das soll eine Steuerung sein und keine Auswertestation für Daten.
Chris


----------



## snw_78 (12 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
und warum nicht gleich die Datenpunkte per OPC in eine WebVisu auf dem PC überführen? Mit MS SQL (Express) ist dann auch eine richtige Datenbasis dahinter. Zum Beispiel: http://www.fas-inmove.de


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Mai 2015)

Termi schrieb:


> Wie fit bist Du in c# ?


Habe noch nichts in der Richtung gemacht :-(
Mit gefällt der Dataplotter recht gut und dachte an eine Lösung in dieser Art für nen Windows PC???

Gruß NSN


----------



## Termi (13 Mai 2015)

snw_78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> und warum nicht gleich die Datenpunkte per OPC in eine WebVisu auf dem PC überführen? Mit MS SQL (Express) ist dann auch eine richtige Datenbasis dahinter. Zum Beispiel: http://www.fas-inmove.de



da gebe ich Dir Recht. Softwaretechnisch eine elegante Lösung. Da ich das hobbymäßig und privat betreibe, schrauben sich natürlich auch die Kosten in die Höhe, wenn ich zu der SPS noch einen PC zur Auswertung und Datensicherung betreiben muss. Ich suche eine Lösung, bei der die SPS Daten sammelt und bei Bedarf durch einen PC auswerten lässt.

Chris


----------



## Termi (13 Mai 2015)

NeuerSIMATICNutzer schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts in der Richtung gemacht :-(
> Mit gefällt der Dataplotter recht gut und dachte an eine Lösung in dieser Art für nen Windows PC???
> 
> Gruß NSN



Nun ja. Der Datenplotter ist ebenfalls eine Option. Passt aber mir nicht ins Konzept. So wie ich das sehe ist es Open-Source und das Teil anzupassen ist schon heavy ...

Chris


----------



## computershooter (17 Mai 2015)

es gibt viele freeware um ein trend da zu stellen, probier mal open office.


----------

